# Transferring international share holdings



## Robshan (7 May 2011)

Hey guys,

I've inherited some shares from a relative in the UK but I'd prefer to transfer them to a US broker to leverage them for covered calls etc. and generate some cashflow.

I have researched most of the companies and have identified a few that are traded on both the LSE and NYSE, so I'm assuming that these will be ok although I've noticed that some of the stock codes dont match on both exchanges. Does anyone know what's required here?  Does it matter that the stock codes dont match as long as the share holdings are in the same company?

I know that I can set up brokerage etc. pretty easily and transfering shares isn't a huge issue, it's just a matter of whether or not I can use the shares for other strategies other than holding. 

I'd appreciate feedback from people who *know*.

Cheers.


----------

